
Shear-thickening – A strange material may make protective helmets more so - bookofjoe
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2020/07/30/a-strange-material-may-make-protective-helmets-more-so
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/9bPNW](https://archive.vn/9bPNW)

